# Tang. Feathefin Shots



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Here couple shots of males in my tank. Two dominant males in the tank, one has his pit dug so deep, can't see him when he goes in unless you stand up to look:


----------



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice fish Marty!!! What location are they?


----------

